# Is the OH River muddy?



## MZehring (Aug 20, 2007)

Hey guys I am going to be fishing around Mayesville, Ky this weekend.
Is it Muddy, High?
Any help would be appreciated!
Thanks


----------



## Dizzy (Oct 1, 2012)

I was down to look at the river around the Nine Mile boat ramp upstream of Cincy and it was still roiled from Hurricane Sandy. It was 2 or 3 feet over pool at the Cincy gauge. 

Here is the river gauge link for Maysville. I am not sure what the normal pool is at that gauge but it looks like it has leveled off. I have noticed that gauge doesn't seem to accurately portray what is going on with the level. If you look at the gauges for Portsmouth or Greenup you will notice they are still dropping. 

Anybody know what might be the reason for the odd gauge readings for the Ohio River at Maysville?


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

i should have been able to have told you something. i just crossed the ohio at madison in. but they are building a new bridge across the river there on 421. so i was busy checking out the progress of the bridge and didnt even look at the river. and normaly i check the river out good when we cross it, to see if the water is up or muddy. so im sorry but i dropped the ball. but hopefully someone elce can help you out.
sherman


----------



## willy heft (Oct 18, 2012)

Was on river yesterday at belpre and it was normal but a little stained.The water temp was 45,hope this helps.


----------



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

Cleaning up quickly in the Cincy area as of 11-10.

Water dropping back to in-pool and the color is beginning to ease up some.


----------

